# Spraying Howdens Kitchen



## mahomo59 (6 Jun 2012)

Hello all,

I'm installing a Howdens kitchen of their inset doors variety and these ones have come with a white finish, showing the grain of the wood. However the customer would like to have them sprayed using Little Green paint, their choice. I have an Earlex 5000 hvlp and have had some fantastic results using waterbased paints, but only on my own projects around the house. Knowing that if it needs touching up/re-doing then that's fine...
The customer wants an eggshell finish (little green) but has made it clear that it needs to be robust and with stand the rigours of a family kitchen! So i'm after some advice please gents, on paints, primers etc, and i'd only like to use waterbased paints.
On my own stuff i have prepared with the various grits of sand paper etc, hoovered, tact clothed, wetted the floor, then sprayed with Dulux Super grip and top coated with Fired Earth (wifes choice of colours!) Like i said great result but on my own place and only recently done, so time will tell.
I await your very valued experience.

James


----------



## mahomo59 (8 Jun 2012)

Update on Little Greene....

Phoned their technical advice line, and they said two coats of their intelligent eggshell would be fine to go straight on top of the Howdens surface, with keyed surface.

Spoke to Howdens and they couldn't/or didn't know what type of finish is on the their products!!!!??? Said it gets finished somewhere in Europe... Really helpful.


----------



## SeanJ (10 Jun 2012)

You might want to consider something like Zinser or as you mention an ultra grip primer, made exactly for going over an old finish and providing a better key for the new finish. With kitchens going up and down a lot in temperature it'll definitely test the adhesion of any coatings that aren't the same type. It's certainly a lot less work and £'s going your way by mechanical keying but you won't really know if it's successful until weeks/months after the event - water based (if that's what the little green paint is?) would i guess lack the bite of a solvent in regard to the best adhesion, but it may work fine, just my thoughts  

Sean


----------



## chippy1970 (10 Jun 2012)

Yep you won't get much help from Howdens, they seem to employ morons.


----------



## Tomyjoiner (10 Jun 2012)

Dont mean to rob the post but iv just done a howdens oak kitchen in white tewksbury last week an they want a unit making to match. Its the one with the raised grain, ive spoken to the guys at howdens an they said they will give me the paint code but im unsure what type to get, any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## mahomo59 (10 Jun 2012)

Sounds like the same kitchen. Howdens said the same to me, which didn't help! When I questioned them re colour code they told me to go to a paint shop brewers etc with the code, so I said what finish? They said dunno! Clearly not very helpful. 
Good luck, please let me know if you get anywhere. 

James


----------



## Tomyjoiner (11 Jun 2012)

Will do james, cheers.
Tomy


----------



## Woodfinish Man (18 Jun 2012)

If finished in Europe it's most likely that all painted Howden Kitchen units have been sprayed using 2 Pack Polyurethane Lacquers tinted to match, or Waterbased Lacquers tinted again and applied through a curtain coating line.


----------

